# Chicago, IL - Plow Trucks for Sale & Snow Removal Equipment



## ChiPlow (Dec 22, 2018)

I have a 2001 Chevy 2500HD extended cab for sale. It includes the western ultra mount shoes. 135k miles. $3,500. 

I also have a 2002 Dodge Ram 2500 extended cab for sale. It includes full western ultra mount plow setup. 116k miles. $4,800. 

Both trucks have typical rust on the fenders and rockers.

Additionally, I have several snowblowers for sale. 24" to 36" Craftsman, Toro, John Deere.

Let me know if there is any interest.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Pics.......


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

X2 on the pics


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

X3 on the pics




I need to get some “skin” back in the game so AJ leaves me alone


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

4x on pics

Not that I'm interested but what the hell, you never know if you don't ask


----------



## ChiPlow (Dec 22, 2018)

Thanks all for your interest.

Additionally I just bought another truck and don't need the Boss V blade plow on it. 8'6" 2008 Boss. Looking to sell the plow, harness, mount and controller as well.

I have six snow blowers to sell. All used but in working condition.
- Craftsman 21" Electric Start MTD Gold (x2) 4-cycle
- Craftsman 22" Electric Start (2) 4-cycle
- John Deere 32" Electric Start 4-cycle (this one needs a carburetor rebuild to get it running better, but it does currently function)
- Toro 20" CCR1000E 2-cycle

The 2001 Chevy 2500HD comes as the truck itself (western spreader not included). This is a true work truck.

The 2002 Dodge Ram 2500 includes the Ultramount plow setup -- not including the western spreader or the spreaders components. A bit of attention to repairing rust on the doors/fenders and you've got a very nice looking truck again. The interior in this is in great condition as up until a few years ago, was used for leisure.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

I’m thinking you meant 8’2” Boss Vee?


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Is the tornado for sale? Price?


----------



## ChiPlow (Dec 22, 2018)

EWSplow said:


> Is the tornado for sale? Price?


$3,500 will do it.


----------



## ChiPlow (Dec 22, 2018)

Pushin 2 Please said:


> I'm thinking you meant 8'2" Boss Vee?


Probably, I'm not too familiar with Boss plows but rather Westerns measuring in 6" increments.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

ChiPlow said:


> $3,500 will do it.


You might want to reconsider that price.
https://chicago.craigslist.org/sox/hvo/d/lockport-western-tornado-salt-spreader/6778417276.html


----------



## ChiPlow (Dec 22, 2018)

EWSplow said:


> You might want to reconsider that price.
> https://chicago.craigslist.org/sox/hvo/d/lockport-western-tornado-salt-spreader/6778417276.html


Let's hear what you had in mind. I'm certain the community would like to see where you find it valued.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

I was showing you a comparison of a similar spreader in your area, with an asking price $400 less.
You have a Boss V plow, but no price on it. What's the asking price?
I'm just giving you some suggestions.


----------



## ChiPlow (Dec 22, 2018)

EWSplow said:


> I was showing you a comparison of a similar spreader in your area, with an asking price $400 less.
> You have a Boss V plow, but no price on it. What's the asking price?
> I'm just giving you some suggestions.


Offers are welcome on the Boss.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

ChiPlow said:


> Offers are welcome on the Boss.


Here's a comparable plow.
https://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/pts/d/montgomery-boss-82-plow/6778587735.html


----------



## ChiPlow (Dec 22, 2018)

EWSplow said:


> Here's a comparable plow.
> https://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/pts/d/montgomery-boss-82-plow/6778587735.html


If I were you, I'd buy that in a heartbeat and repaint it. It will be well worth your time.


----------



## ChiPlow (Dec 22, 2018)

ChiPlow said:


> Probably, I'm not too familiar with Boss plows but rather Westerns measuring in 6" increments.


Just confirmed it's a 9'2" Boss Vee


----------



## jtc1227 (Sep 16, 2014)

ChiPlow said:


> Just confirmed it's a 9'2" Boss Vee


The 9'2" Boss v plows have 5 cutting edge bolts per side. I see 4 on yours. Also, Boss stopped using that headlight design in 2007. Not trying to be smart, just helpful. Good luck with your sale.


----------



## ChiPlow (Dec 22, 2018)

jtc1227 said:


> The 9'2" Boss v plows have 5 cutting edge bolts per side. I see 4 on yours. Also, Boss stopped using that headlight design in 2007. Not trying to be smart, just helpful. Good luck with your sale.


JTC1227, you are correct -- thank you. They told me it was a 9'2". I picked up the truck and plow today and it is an 8'2".

If anyone is interested in verifying it's function, shoot me an email or a mobile and I can forward video. This website doesn't appear to allow .mov files to upload.


----------



## RMGLawn (Jan 2, 2012)

How much are you asking for the boss?


----------



## ChiPlow (Dec 22, 2018)

RMGLawn said:


> How much are you asking for the boss?


Open to reasonable offers. It's listed on EBay right now for $3,600.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

$3,600? Really? Wow. Good luck.


----------



## ChiPlow (Dec 22, 2018)

Pushin 2 Please said:


> $3,600? Really? Wow. Good luck.


What is fair for plow/mount/harness and controller? I'm not familiar with Boss plows.


----------



## BossPlowLady (Jan 31, 2019)

ChiPlow said:


> What is fair for plow/mount/harness and controller? I'm not familiar with Boss plows.


2400


----------



## ChiPlow (Dec 22, 2018)

BossPlowLady said:


> 2400


Probably worth keeping then. That thing is more useful than I thought it would be.


----------



## BossPlowLady (Jan 31, 2019)

ChiPlow said:


> Probably worth keeping then. That thing is more useful than I thought it would be.


It's a great plow


----------

